# MAY FUN PHOTO CHALLENGE!!



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well the weather should be picking up every where by now,so it is time to RLH,before it gets too hot,this is our window of opportunity to get our Havies,hurtling out of control!! Not that they need too much encouragement.And for those of you who may be new here [there seem to be loads of gorgeous new pups!]RLH means run like hell!! [or heck].So get those shutter clicking!!Want to see the fur flying!Here are a few to get you going.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great pictures, Gigi! I will have to get busy and have a photo shoot! Can't wait to see Havs running around having springtime fun!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Gosh it looks so beautiful where you live. Just the name "Eastbourne by the Sea" sounds very romantic and the pics live up to the name! Your dogs look very happy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper went to the beach for the first time yesterday and she was off and running the minute her paws hit the sand! She had such a great time, I wish I lived right on the water so she could do this everyday. 

Here's one that's not a black & white blur, that poor little girl wanted to pet her so badly but couldn't catch her :biggrin1:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

They all look so happy, I have to find a place for Coach to RLH. We run on the leash, but no place yet that he can go free and 'Run like the wind'


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I wish I was Piper! What a life!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone know how to take a picture in fast motion? I can do manual shutter speed but don't know how to set it .:frusty:


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are a couple from a year or so ago. We are just now starting to warm up, and just two days ago had some more snow, which I hope is now gone for good  So I will have to get some new ones in the next couple of weeks, so for now here are these.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

FancyNancy said:


> Gosh it looks so beautiful where you live. Just the name "Eastbourne by the Sea" sounds very romantic and the pics live up to the name! Your dogs look very happy.


Thanks!Yes we think we are very lucky to live where we do,although it does have a reputation for being called "Gods waiting room"as there are many retired folk here.But we have lived here on and off our entire lives and feel very happy.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Pipersmom said:


> Piper went to the beach for the first time yesterday and she was off and running the minute her paws hit the sand! She had such a great time, I wish I lived right on the water so she could do this everyday.
> 
> Here's one that's not a black & white blur, that poor little girl wanted to pet her so badly but couldn't catch her :biggrin1:


Yes we have that sometimes,a child would like to pet the pups, but they are too busy playing!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Does anyone know how to take a picture in fast motion? I can do manual shutter speed but don't know how to set it .:frusty:


I suppose it depends on the camera,so there is not just one way to do it.Just point and click!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

CacheHavs said:


> Here are a couple from a year or so ago. We are just now starting to warm up, and just two days ago had some more snow, which I hope is now gone for good  So I will have to get some new ones in the next couple of weeks, so for now here are these.


Oh Heather your photos like your Havs are stunning!Can't wait for more,thank you.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Great shots Clare and Heather!!!!!!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Patti you must have some pics of your beauties flying about!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Suzi, does your camera have a setting for sports? If so, try that one.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here are a couple old RLH photos I have of Lily, Lexi and Logan


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Loving this months theme!! I need to get to work and take some photos ASAP  These pictures are all so cute.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

*Kipper RLH from the cat*

Kipper wouldn't listen to the cat telling him she didn't want to play... will have to get better RLH pitures soon


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

These are all so great. They are so cute when they run. My guys only seem to do run like hells in the house, Yogi does chase the squirrels maybe I can get a pic of that.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

These are most awesome!! Love the RLH.....

Kara

I realized I dont have too many RLH pictures, I either never have the camera out or Gucci is lazy (unless its after a bath, that always makes her RLH!)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

inlovewithhav said:


> Kipper wouldn't listen to the cat telling him she didn't want to play... will have to get better RLH pitures soon


Poor Kipper,he will learn!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Laurief said:


> Here are a couple old RLH photos I have of Lily, Lexi and Logan


Now all you have to do is get a shot of baby dynamite,Laila!I expect she will be doing the chasing.LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Thumper said:


> These are most awesome!! Love the RLH.....
> 
> Kara
> 
> I realized I dont have too many RLH pictures, I either never have the camera out or Gucci is lazy (unless its after a bath, that always makes her RLH!)


Gucci always looks so glamorous,even when she is playing[not too roughly]with her ball.She really lives up to her name.


----------

